# Did I hook a tarpon on SPI jetty?



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

That is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Was down on SPI for some R&R last week. Walking the north jetty with a diving rattle bait and a 1-1/2 oz silver spoon. Casting into the beach side, a little past the breakers, using the spoon. Something grabbed the spoon and gave me about five seconds of good fight. The first, last, and only thing I saw was a silver body breach the surface, shake its head, and throw my spoon. I tried several more casts in the same area, but no further pickups.

Could it have been a ladyfish? I suppose. But the jaw structure I saw for a blink looked bigger.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe but my guess is a big skipajack.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

My thoughts as well. The biggest ladyfish I've ever seen I caught down there. Especially in the deeper water of the IC, I'm talking trophy size ladyfish.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

we have caught them in the 6lb range


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*In June 2006*

I was with a guide (Jake) and we would troll the north jetty inside the channel and I hooked up with 4 tarpon that afternoon and got one to the boat (150# =/-) Unfortunately I wasn't able to grab the leader as the tarpon was within reach boat side and he was off the hook. i would say you may have hooked a tarpon. Next time cast to the channel side with a slow sinking large lure, out as far as you can cast and slowly retrieve. Try casting parallel to the jetty if its not crowded.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Silver body, I say yup. A good possibility.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

*She's a LADY!!*



pocjetty said:


>


Amazing how clean everyone looks!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

pocjetty said:


>


Computer pic or is that you? That skippy is pushing 15 lbs if itâ€™s a real pic.


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

Texashookset said:


> Computer pic or is that you? That skippy is pushing 15 lbs if itâ€™s a real pic.


What the hell is that? I thought it might be a milk fish, but it's too skinny.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Cavjock97 said:


> What the hell is that? I thought it might be a milk fish, but it's too skinny.


I think there are a half dozen different species of ladyfish. My point was just that you can't decide based on size alone. If you get a good look at the mouth, or the whole body, you won't confuse the two. But a general impression while the fish is hooked up and running for five seconds? It's easy to not be sure.

There's an area in Malaysia where big ladyfish congregate most years, along with fly fishermen who chase them. They catch ladyfish up to around 18 lbs. I'm pretty sure that's a species that we don't have here, but I've seen two ladyfish caught in Port Aransas that I know for 100% sure would have broken the State Record. They get pretty big.

From the description, I think the OP could have caught a tarpon. But he could have caught a really big ladyfish. Pound for pound, I don't see any reason for one to get more respect than the other. A ladyfish that size on trout tackle is a pretty exciting fight.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I hooked one years ago on the 61st rock groins on a spoon also. Made two clean jumps and broke me off. about a three footer or so.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the perspectives and shared stories. Yeah, whatever it was, it was a brief thrill. A man I spoke with on the beach one morning said the beach fishing was just not what it has been for many years. He opined the dredger ship "McFarland" dropping spoils just offshore was largely responsible. My first time ever fishing the area, so I have little experience. Still, even fishing off the beach from Entrance #6 - far to the north of the spoils drop - still only saw a few whiting from the first and second guts.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A friend caught one in Tiki Canal.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Sancroix said:


> Thanks all for the perspectives and shared stories. Yeah, whatever it was, it was a brief thrill. A man I spoke with on the beach one morning said the beach fishing was just not what it has been for many years. He opined the dredger ship "McFarland" dropping spoils just offshore was largely responsible. My first time ever fishing the area, so I have little experience. Still, even fishing off the beach from Entrance #6 - far to the north of the spoils drop - still only saw a few whiting from the first and second guts.


I hope you don't mind me weighing in one more time.

There's a spot very near my house that is very much a spring/fall spot. There are always a few fish around, but they are few and far between in high summer and winter. The people who come down every summer swear that this area doesn't produce fish "anymore". They know the stories of how people used to catch fish there back in the good old days. What they don't know is that the people in those stories caught all those fish in the springs and falls of the good old days.

Don't get discouraged. There probably aren't as many fish as there were in the 70's and before. But there are still a LOT of fish out there. The bays and beaches are always changing, and the bottom structure that holds fish one year may not be the same the next. Make some changes, but don't give up. Part of the fun of this is that there is always something to learn.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

A few years ago I hooked what was at least a 100+ pound tarpon off the same jetty fishing along the channel side rocks for trout with a soft plastic. It felt like I snagged a rock until the tarpon exploded out of the water on its first jump right next to the rocks and then another jump about 20 feet out until he went deep. Watched him take line until I realized I was about to be spooled so I cupped the spool until the line snapped. So, I guess thatâ€™s my long way of saying you may have hooked a tarpon out there.


----------

